# Remote Starter Resources



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

If you plan on installing a remote starter into your vehicle or you are on here because you have already been installing it, here are some tips and tricks that I used as well as some helpful sites.

First and foremost you want to do you research to see if you will need any additional parts for the install. If you plan on using a 4 button RS unit that you will have to look at door locks and see how to control them. There are many different types.

*Immobilizers*
Most late model vehicles will require an immobilizer bypass. These will be seperate modules from your remote starter and are the best way to go instead of an "All in one" unit. The main site I use to check for potential modules is: Omegalink. All modules will need to be programmed specifically to your vehicle and install type. One the flip side, this is one of the easiest installs I have seen.

*Remote Starting*
Most remote starters will need 5 or 6 wires in order for the remote starter to even work. Power (x2 sometimes 3), Starter, Ignition, Ignition2(Or accessory 2), Accessory. These provide the actual remote starting sequence once all the other status' have been met. The only except is some GMC and GM vehicles which now do not have a starter wire but use the ignition and accessory wires to control the starter....odd yeah. For this I would use: Bulldog Security. They are up to date for most vehicles and I used this for every remote starter I did.

*Door Locks*
Most GM vehicles will be controlled through the data wires at the OBD2 port. Ford have to be hard wired in except for the 2015-2016 which finally went over to data wires.
Again, use Bulldog to see which type of door locks you have, Type A, B or C. 
Most deluxe remote starter will have onboard relays in them which will control most types of door lock and their switching polarity. However, some cheaper ones will not and you will have to purchase 2 relays in order to convert the polarity of the door locks depending on what type you have. BullDog will have the door lock types as well as diagrams for each type.

*Neutral Safety*
I only used this wire when installing on a manual transmission vehicle, otherwise I would ground it down with the RS main ground. Check with each manufacturer though, some are very different.

*Tach Wire*
A tach wire, when used properly, is searching for a signal from the vehicle while cranking. Generally, the remote starter will NOT STOP CRANKING until is senses a tach signal. If this is hooked up wrong some remote starters will crank for long periods of time, not good on your starter. I used this on older vehicles that take a while to turn over. Also check out virtual tach in your remote starter manual.

I am sure I am leaving a bunch out and will edit or add to this as I remember.


----------

